

Ultrabook or Macbook: Which one you should buy? - Drughi
http://ultrabooksreview.com/buying-advice/macbook_or_ultrabook__which_one_you_should_buy.html

======
stevewilhelm
The entire review was about the hardware specs. The conclusion, ultrabooks are
better because they are roughly the same hardware and they are 10% cheaper.

No discussion of purchasing experience, user experience, app eco system, media
asset management, and interoperability with other devices like phones, tables,
and televisions, etc.

------
cllns
Two months old (a significant amount of time in this market) and no one caught
"MacBook Air Pro Retina" ?

